
Star Driven Development - shiyason
https://github.com/yanshiyason/github-stars
======
prepend
I’m worried that stars will become a sought after metric that people imbue
with too much meaning.

I like stars. I find them useful for quickly filtering amongst so many repos
(eg, “foo has 1000 stars, bar has 1, lets read about foo first.”).

But like Goodhart’s Law [0], if people start minmaxing for stars rather than
the quality that stars are supposed to proxy, stars will stop being useful and
could even be distracting.

[0] [https://towardsdatascience.com/unintended-consequences-
and-g...](https://towardsdatascience.com/unintended-consequences-and-
goodharts-law-68d60a94705c)

------
shiyason
Do you like awesome-[insert-lang] lists on Github? Did you wish that stars
were displayed next to the repo name though? Use this chrome extension and
make your wish come true!

~~~
pwdisswordfish2
lol no generics

